# Best Italian Restaurants in your Area?



## Naiwen (Sep 2, 2021)

Best local ones for me personally are : Crescendo and The Breakfast Club. I haven't gone there for about 1 year and a half since the pandemic. I love having their pasta dishes and pizzas myself. What about you?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Sep 3, 2021)

There's a nice Italian place down the street.  I don't go there as often as I should.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

To be honest, I like Fazolis.  I know they aren't so fancy, but you can't beat the food, and especially the bread.  Well, they bring you as much bread as you want, so that's certainly a deal.   You can't leave the place with an empty stomach for sure.


----------

